# Opinión Tweeter Fostex FHT6



## jjm (Mar 9, 2012)

Hola:
Soy nuevo en el foro y es un gusto estar aqui.
Tengo dos 15 160 BF AR funcionando en mi casa y 14 812 RE. Mi problema son los tweeters uso fostex FHT6 ( 14 ) alguien tiene opinión pues a mis oidos son inmejorables. Gracias.


----------



## ocarbone (Mar 9, 2012)

Tweeter Fostex	FHT6
Impendancia	8
Resp Freq	5-50k
SPL	98,5
Nominal	
Power	30 W Max (12W nominales)
iman	Alnico 113 Gr
Peso	340 Gr
	Bobina 20mm
Tweeter Fostex	Bobina 1/4"

Son Tipo bocina o Horn, corneta de funcicion. Los usaba holimar en los bafles 3/8 y 3/13. Para mi suenan bien. son de los años 70/80
Saludos, 
Oscar


----------



## jjm (Mar 9, 2012)

Hola:
si exacto, gracias, son esos. para mi oido son mas agradables que los HFD40 lo cual es mucho decir.
Que opinion tenes vos ?


----------



## ocarbone (Mar 11, 2012)

Comparto, pican bastante alto, son de poca potencia, hay que estar un poco alejado para escucharlos mejor, yop tengo un rejunte de cajas y parlantes de Holimar para mejorar, En el 73 me compre un Audinac AT 510, con Bafles Leea 5158 (W de 8'+Medios de 8' mas TW HDF 40) lo que pasa que los Fostex para la epoca eran mucha mas modernos, y el Leea tiene el Domo de carton, nunca desarme uno, pero no llegan tan alto, creo que para escuchar Jazz (piano) anda bien, a los Fostex hay que cortarlos altos.
Saludos 
Oscar


----------



## LuisTesla (May 29, 2012)

Esos Fostex son muy agudos, como dice ooc333 hay que filtrarlos bastante alto para que trabaje comodo y con un sonido mas claro.


----------



## Marino (Jul 12, 2012)

En mis holimar 3/13 "volaron"- no encontre reemplazo-, y creanme que los estraño.


----------



## ocarbone (Jul 13, 2012)

Xonox en avellaneda puede que tengan bobinas para el reeplazo
Oscar


----------



## jjm (Jul 16, 2012)

Hola:
Amigos tengo 14 tweeters fostex FHT6 en uso en mi home 7.2, y 20 de repuesto que compré hace 30 años.
No se que pensarán ustedes pero al día de hoy no encontré nada mejor ni siquiera parecido. En breve subo las fotos...


----------



## jjm (Jul 16, 2012)

Hola subi las fotos ...



Hola algunas más...


----------



## Iván Francisco (Jul 22, 2012)

jjm dijo:


> Hola:
> Amigos tengo 14 tweeters fostex FHT6 en uso en mi home 7.2, y 20 de repuesto que compré hace 30 años.
> No se que pensarán ustedes pero al día de hoy no encontré nada mejor ni siquiera parecido. En breve subo las fotos...



Hola jjm:
cuando corria el ´70 o ´71 comencé a escuchar Holimar...y en ese momento era lo mejor que había, yo tenía apenas 14 o 15 años, pensás en quedártelos todos?
abrazo!


----------



## jjm (Jul 29, 2012)

Me estoy yendo de vacaciones, cuando vuelva creo que voy a compartir alguno con otros hinchas de fostex, es injusto que los tenga dormidos....


----------



## Marino (Jul 30, 2012)

Que agradable eso de compartir.....


----------



## jjm (Jul 30, 2012)

hola:
hoy pasé un rato largo escuchando música, algo de jazz, melódico nacional y algo de internacional en castellano. hay veces que me gustaría compartir con un viejo amigo G.G.H. lo que mis oídos disfrutan, solo para escuchar su comentario....tengo los bajos que siempre soñé y los agudos mas dulces que un tw pueda reproducir. Lástima que mi micrófono personal (52 años) esté cayendo en su respuesta a frecuencia...
Ésto es lo que quiero compartir al repartir los fostex.....o los 15 160 leea que tengo de mas...


----------



## Neodymio (Jul 30, 2012)

jjm dijo:


> hola:
> hoy pasé un rato largo escuchando música, algo de jazz, melódico nacional y algo de internacional en castellano. hay veces que me gustaría compartir con un viejo amigo G.G.H. lo que mis oídos disfrutan, solo para escuchar su comentario....tengo los bajos que siempre soñé y los agudos mas dulces que un tw pueda reproducir. Lástima que mi micrófono personal (52 años) esté cayendo en su respuesta a frecuencia...
> Ésto es lo que quiero compartir al repartir los fostex.....o los 15 160 leea que tengo de mas...



Un pasado como constructor? O una oportunidad? Es un pequeño tesoro


----------



## Marino (Jul 31, 2012)

No te olvides de mi a la hora del reparto


----------



## jjm (Jul 31, 2012)

Hola Marino, no me voy a olvidar cuando llegue la despedida de mis amores....


----------



## Marino (Ago 1, 2012)

jjm, ya que estamos en tema, los bafles de las fotos, ¿los fabricastes vos? ¿que woofers tienen?


----------



## jjm (Ago 1, 2012)

Hola Marino.
los gabinetes los conseguí desarmados son los de thonet & bander y los woofers en realidad son rango medio de 5" abiertos que me fabricó tonalle.
Los woofers de la parte de abajo son 15" 15-160 BF leea que me reparó Olmedo.
Queres ver fotos ? te subo...


----------



## Marino (Ago 1, 2012)

Suba nomas si no es molestia.  Desde ya Gracias.


----------



## jjm (Ago 1, 2012)

Alli van algunas fotos de los woofers...


----------



## Marino (Ago 2, 2012)

Hola JJm
Hermosos esos woofers, por lo que se ve son de la ultima camada que fabrico Leea
¿Con que electronica los manejas?


----------



## jjm (Ago 2, 2012)

Hola:
No, no son de  los últimos, son de los 80` me los reconstruyó y reparó Olmedo.
los muevo con un 150 + 150 RMS sacado de un sony.
Creo que responden mejor que los originales, ya que las bobinas y conos son mas modernos. no fue barato, pero valió la pena. arrancan de 22 hz y llegan a 1000 hz. los tengo cortados en 220 hz... gracias por tu comentario....


----------

